# multiple TV with one receiver



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

I am currently researching switching to direct TV from dish network and have a few questions about the HD DVR Receiver.

Currently on dish network I have a 622 (Dual-tuner HD DVR). The box is hooked up to TV 1 (Full HD). I then have two additional TV's hooked up through the Home distribution Jack (Coax Out). I can then watch tuner 2 in Standard Def along with all of my recorded shows on TV 2 and 3.

It appears that the direct TV box is not capable of doing this. Is this correct? I can live with having seperate boxes but not having the recorded shows being available on all TV is a major issue. I am quite supprised that Direct TV does not have this capability. Hopefully I am just missing something.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

All of the outputs on the back of the HR2x series are active.

You could hook up TV 1 via HDMI 

TV 2 via component

TV 3 via S-Video

TV 4 via composite

All tvs will show the same thing you are watching on TV 1. 

If you look at the top of this subforum you will see the sticky thread giving details about MRV.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> All of the outputs on the back of the HR2x series are active.
> 
> You could hook up TV 1 via HDMI
> 
> ...


based on your response it sounds like I am not missing something. This might have to be a deal breaker for me.

It would be very difficult run all of those cables throughout a two story house. Also it would require additional receivers since the other TV are commonly used to view something different than TV 1.

Does Direct TV use UHF remotes or only inferred? This would also create an additional problem.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

subhuman said:


> based on your response it sounds like I am not missing something. This might have to be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> It would be very difficult run all of those cables throughout a two story house. Also it would require additional receivers since the other TV are commonly used to view something different than TV 1.
> 
> Does Direct TV use UHF remotes or only inferred? This would also create an additional problem.


I think you missed his last line that referenced MRV. That is Multi-room viewing. Since you said that you were okay with a second receiver, this should do what you need. It is currently in public beta. You may wish to wait for it to come out of beta. At that time you may be able to take advantage of expected specials. (If you don't currently have easy access to wired networking where you want the receivers, I would definitely recommend waiting for the availability of DirecTV's networking solution that will use the satellite cables.)


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

subhuman said:


> Does Direct TV use UHF remotes or only inferred? This would also create an additional problem.


The HR2x series remotes can be either IR or RF mode so that you can control one box from multiple locations.

Thanks doglover for clearing up my confusing statement about MRV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

subhuman said:


> It appears that the direct TV box is not capable of doing this.


All current DIRECTV boxes have only one output stream. Note also that none of the HD boxes come with RF modulators so setting that up (if needed) would be your responsibility (financially and physically).

MRV is something that only works between HD devices so if that's what you want, you need to request HD equipment across the board.


----------



## subhuman (Mar 16, 2004)

DogLover said:


> I think you missed his last line that referenced MRV. That is Multi-room viewing. Since you said that you were okay with a second receiver, this should do what you need.


Thanks Doglover. I did miss the MRV comment. Sounds like it networks the boxes togther and allows you to share information/recorded shows between them. This may be a possability.

Harsh also had a good point. I suppose I could set up my own RF modulator if I really wanted to keep it the same as I have it now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As long as SD is sufficient for the remote TV locations, running a modulator off the composite or s-video outputs of a DVR would certainly give you the remote viewing capability. The only downside is you are limited to a single video output from the DVR at any one time (i.e., you have to watch the same thing on all TVs local or remote).

Adding one additional receiver, and modulating the output of that, would give the the ability to watch independent programming on the remote tv's (both would still see the same thing, but different than the main tv). Add in MRV and you would be able to watch recordings from the man dvr on the remotes.

The monthly recurring cost for the second receiver is $5. If you already have DVR service, the second unit could be a DVR at the same $5 recurring cost. (Rates just went up, the monthly cost might be a bit higher now.)


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an HD set connected to an HR20 (HD DVR) right next to it with HDMI cable, and also connected to an HD set in the next room with a 50' component + red/white cable. The D* remote I use in the next room is set to control the HR20 by rf and the TV by ir. It works just fine, pointing the remote at the TV, when it's changing channels on the HR20 behind and on the far side of a wall. However, of course, my wife and I can't watch two different things simultaneously on the two TVs. (In a third room we have another TV+HD receiver that I use with MRV to watch programs recorded on the HR20 -- so that works, too.)


----------



## 2500ram (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope I'm not hijacking this thread but very similar question.

I just switched my bedroom from SD to HD, with my old SD receiver, I used to back feed the kitchen with diplexers, from the bedroom, using the existing Sat feed coax and then the diplexer would split Sat/Ant feed to feed the Sat and then broadcast the video feed on the ant side and then on the other end ant feed would feed the kitchen set, worked great. Now with the HD Receiver HR22-100 no go, other issues with that receiver I now have a new hr23-700. 0 Sat signal on 103c with the diplexers. Removed I have 77-89 across the board. If I leave one diplexer in place I only loose 5 in the signal strength. If I add the second diplexer I loose everything and get 0 signal strength.

Is there a way to back feed the video out (SD obviously using RF modulator)using the SAT feed coax and diplexers? I'm using radio shack 40-2159MHz Diplexers.

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DIRECTV recommends against diplexing for a number of reasons and you've stumbled upon one of the biggest.

A diplexer kills all of the Ka-lo frequencies on the satellite side of the diplexer (250-750MHz). With the HR22 and a BBC, it was possible to work around it with remote placement of the BBCs, but with the HR23 there is no BBC involved and it is not possible to diplex without going SWiM (where diplexing is recommended against for different reasons).


----------



## dougindenver (Feb 27, 2011)

(Sorry to bump an old thread but...)
As of tonight I have the exact same problem as 2500ram. I upgraded my SD R10 receiver to a HD HR23-700 receiver. The old R10 receiver was using a diplexer setup to "back feed" the signal back to a central box outside of my house where all of my cable lines are located so that I could then easily feed the signal to several rooms. The new HR23 receiver is missing several channels with both diplexers installed but works fine with only one. After a half hour on the phone with DirecTV they indicated that a diplexer should work and offered to send out a technician at no charge. So in a couple days I should know...

If I cannot do this setup it will be a deal breaker for me ad I will be sending the receiver back. Television is getting expensive enough without yet another $6 charge for another additional receiver.

And for the record, the RF remote I had sent out with this HR23 indeed works throughout my house without a hitch.

-Doug


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dougindenver said:


> (Sorry to bump an old thread but...)
> As of tonight I have the exact same problem as 2500ram. I upgraded my SD R10 receiver to a HD HR23-700 receiver. The old R10 receiver was using a diplexer setup to "back feed" the signal back to a central box outside of my house where all of my cable lines are located so that I could then easily feed the signal to several rooms. The new HR23 receiver is missing several channels with both diplexers installed but works fine with only one. After a half hour on the phone with DirecTV they indicated that a diplexer should work and offered to send out a technician at no charge. So in a couple days I should know...
> 
> If I cannot do this setup it will be a deal breaker for me ad I will be sending the receiver back. Television is getting expensive enough without yet another $6 charge for another additional receiver.
> ...


Sorry, but you are going to be out of luck with the diplexing.

- Merg


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Diplexing on a legacy setup is possible, but you need to install the BBC on the multiswitch side of the diplexer pair as opposed to its normal location at the satellite input of the receiver.

The other options:
watch only the SD versions of your channels
run another cable

If your new HD DVR came with a SWM dish, it is a whole lot more complicated.


----------



## dougindenver (Feb 27, 2011)

As suggested, and expected, you folks are correct and the diplexer method is a no go. My receiver is an HR23-700 and I don't know anything about the SWM thing. It does say (swm-2) on the satellite 1 input but I don't know what that is.

This receiver was shipped with the BBC modules but it DOES NOT use them. When I first connected this receiver it didn't work and DirecTV had me disconnect the BBC's as part of the troubleshooting. It seems this is the only HD receiver model they have that does the switching internally.

I am extremely disappointed that HD and multiple TV's, even though the additional TV's are SD only, isn't an option.

-Doug


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dougindenver said:


> As suggested, and expected, you folks are correct and the diplexer method is a no go. My receiver is an HR23-700 and I don't know anything about the SWM thing. It does say (swm-2) on the satellite 1 input but I don't know what that is.
> 
> This receiver was shipped with the BBC modules but it DOES NOT use them. When I first connected this receiver it didn't work and DirecTV had me disconnect the BBC's as part of the troubleshooting. It seems this is the only HD receiver model they have that does the switching internally.
> 
> ...


Correct, if you use two cables for a DVR, you have a legacy setup. In those cases, you need BBC's behind the receivers to receive HD service. The exception is the H23/HR23 receivers as they have Wide Band Tuners integrated in them so they do not use BBC's.

If you have one cable going to a DVR, you have a SWM setup (single-wire). In that case, you get use out of both tuners with just one cable. BBC's are also not used with that setup.

- Merg


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

I use an HDMI powered splitter to power two different 1080P sets the one here 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2 
works fine

if you need four sets:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5704&seq=1&format=2


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> The exception is the H23/HR23 receivers as they have Wide Band Tuners integrated in them so they do not use BBC's.


Can an HR23 use a BBC even though it was designed to not need it or is it really a lower band as opposed to a broader band?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Can an HR23 use a BBC even though it was designed to not need it or is it really a lower band as opposed to a broader band?


Using a BBC on the HR23 will cause the HR23 to not work correctly.

- Merg


----------



## wall-e (Jul 19, 2009)

This sounds very similar to a setup I am currently running:

HR22 connected via HDMI to HD47vizio. The RCA (yellow red white) output from the HR22 goes to a Sony VCR. From the channel 4 coax output from the VCR, I have this feeding to 6 SD TV’s throughout the house with a single coax cable. 

I can use the RF remote anywhere in the house to change channels or access my dvr. Only catch is that the same program is on EVERY tv. 
In the very off chance that I am recording two shows at once, I do have a second R22, but it is only connected to one television. 


I have run this setup for over 10years and enjoy being able to walk from room to room with same program displaying on every TV. I use to run an old Sony A3 (RF Remote) up until about 2 years ago when I got hooked on DVR technology. Unfortunately, this “ch 4” setup of mine only works with SD tv. Technically it would work with a HDtv tuned to channel 4, but would be SD quality on a HDtv, which is painful to watch. 


Sorry to get off topic a bit… I know wallyworld uses a component distribution system on their tv wall for HD, but having to pull 5 wires to recreate that HD distribution setup at home would be very costly. And with the “digital sunset” (sorry if I am saying this wrong) I am not sure how long component video will be available. 

Good luck with your system.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wall-e said:


> And with the "digital sunset" (sorry if I am saying this wrong) I am not sure how long component video will be available.


It would be the "analog sunset" that component video users should fear.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

jodyguercio said:


> ...You could hook up TV 1 via HDMI
> 
> TV 2 via component
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, if any of the sets are the old 4:3 kind, they will show a squashed picture when the format is set properly for the 16:9 sets, and vice versa. You may have to toggle the format to get a particular set configured properly, which may unconfigure other sets. If only one is being watched at a time it is not really a problem (only an annoyance).


----------



## bgcarl (Apr 16, 2009)

You can have two or more TVs connected to any DVR (HD or SD) by use of an HDMI splitter (not HDMI switch). Many are available for reasonable prices but you will need to run an HDMI cable from the splitter to each TV - that's what's going on with multiple TVs you see in the stores. I control one of my HR20s with TWO different remotes - one for each TV in different rooms by using the rf configuration. It works perfectly and I get HD during live and recorded programs.


----------

